# Goat won't kid



## IndiaJoy (Mar 10, 2014)

Melody is on day 151 of her pregnancy. She started growing her udder about three weeks ago, but hasn't made much progress. This will be her second kidding. Her udder was great last year. So why isn't it starting to fill if she's past due?
The pictures are kind of hard to see with all the hair, but there's not really anything more to her udder besides two large teats. The left side is also quite a bit larger than the right.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Are you sure the due date is correct? She looks like she has a way to go. Though sometimes they don't bag up till right before or after kidding...


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

^^^ That and or is she getting high protein feed?


----------



## IndiaJoy (Mar 10, 2014)

She was bred the day the buck left as well as several times before that. So I know that she had to have been due yesterday at the latest. Last year I think she kidded right about day 150. She's the trickiest goat. The only sign she had last year that she was going into labor is her udder was hard. 
I'm feeding her Agrimaster Sweet 16 grain (I think that's what it's called) and about a half cup of alfalfa pellets every day.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Do you have a picture of her pooch as well?

Some goats do fill in last minute...


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

It would help to see a picture of her pooch.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## IndiaJoy (Mar 10, 2014)

View attachment 62501

View attachment 62502


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

This is my girl at day 130, for comparison.








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

She really doesn't look bred to me... even my does that uddered up at the last minute had formed the "meat" of their udder pre-kidding. Your girl doesn't look like she has even formed any of the mammary tissue yet. She may still kid, but I would be afraid that she doesn't come into her milk.


----------



## IndiaJoy (Mar 10, 2014)

Her stomach is hard, her ligaments have been loosening and I have felt the kids a few times I think. So I'm pretty sure she's bred. I don't know why she would form a good udder last year but not this year. 
My other goat who kidded at the beginning of March and was a FF didn't make an udder either and didn't come into milk until like twelve hours later. 
I wonder, could it have something to do with the buck I bred them too? Is something wrong with their hormones?


----------



## IndiaJoy (Mar 10, 2014)

Melody's sides have started sinking. Is there a certain amount of time after that starts that she'll kid? 
I have never been able to feel her ligaments (I know how to find them and have felt them on other goats, but not on Melody. She's just a tad bit fat back there.) but I can reach quite a ways around her tail head. More than before.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Mine always go past their due dates. (I hand breed, so I am sure of the days). Anyway, you will just have to play the waiting game. 
She may develop her udder overnight! Those darn goats will drive you crazy! Good luck!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Got fescue grass around there?


----------



## Udder Folks (May 24, 2013)

Goats Rock said:


> Mine always go past their due dates. (I hand breed, so I am sure of the days). Anyway, you will just have to play the waiting game.
> She may develop her udder overnight! Those darn goats will drive you crazy! Good luck!


I'm new to this waiting game, as well. We had our first kids born last year, all on their due dates. Now I am waiting on a FF, who is currently 4 days overdue. I think she has been having contractions off and on, as I see her raising her ears up and back while she is laying down. Still no babies, and no goo from her back end. How long is it ok for her to go past her due date?


----------



## Udder Folks (May 24, 2013)

And what could fescue grass have to do with not kidding? Just curious!


----------



## IndiaJoy (Mar 10, 2014)

Melody's udder has finally started filling. Woohoo!!!!!! I think it about doubled in size yesterday. I could reach almost all the way around her tailhead, too. She's on day 154 today. 
It would be kind of funny if she kidded today. This is the birthday of Melody's kid last year!


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

I think fescue grass can induce labor


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## IndiaJoy (Mar 10, 2014)

So tall fescue can cause goats to go past their due date, to not come into milk and to possibly not form an udder. Is that right?
Do you think this might be a cause? Now I'm getting worried.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

IndiaJoy said:


> So tall fescue can cause goats to go past their due date, to not come into milk and to possibly not form an udder. Is that right?
> Do you think this might be a cause? Now I'm getting worried.


Don't worry she'll kid when she's ready. If she stops eating, starts running a temp, or you see blood then worry. Until then I don't think there is anything you can give her to cause her to go into labor aside from taking her to the vet


----------



## IndiaJoy (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm just impatient I guess. I know it's all in God's hands. He cares even about goats.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

When you throw up your arms in disgust, swear you will never breed her again and give up waiting, then she will go in labor! 
those goats can really play havoc with you! A kid or 2 will make you forget all about the anxiety and worry! 

Goats teach us to be patient! They also teach us how to pull out our hair, not to wear good clothes into the pen in the morning... 

It will all work out!


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

Fescue can and does cause issues with udder development, the thickness of the amniotic sac, and delivering on time. Although it takes quite a bit to start causing problems. One of our large bails had fescue in it this year and we only had a few issues that were not life threatening.

I am sure your doe is going to do great!


----------



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

Make plans for the weekend. Promise to take the kids somewhere or do something fun with the family. That will make her start showing labor about a half hour before you need to leave. :hi5:


----------



## IndiaJoy (Mar 10, 2014)

mlktrkdrvr said:


> Make plans for the weekend. Promise to take the kids somewhere or do something fun with the family. That will make her start showing labor about a half hour before you need to leave. :hi5:


Exactly!!!!!!! Those exaz


----------



## IndiaJoy (Mar 10, 2014)

I hit send too soon. 
Those exasperating goats! All of them have done it. Last year Melody kidded just as soon as I left home. My other goat had her twins while I was at work. And Stachi had hers this year in the middle of the night! I have never seen one single goat birth! Argh!!! I think Melody will do the same thing this year.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, go to the store or somewhere for a short time and when you come back, she will have kids on the ground, LOL, but not always, it works sometimes. :wallbang:


----------



## fibromom (Mar 31, 2013)

Our first delivery of goat kids on this farm was last year. "Gator" (for "instigator") had zero udder and almost zero teats descending until IMMEDIATELY before (her first pg) delivery. In fact, she didn't really even look pg most of the time. She, so beautifully, so naturally, delivered gorgeous twins without any trouble at all... and she's a smallish Saanen/Alpine.
Don't worry. Just watch.:whatgoat:


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Fescue mostly affects mares, it only affects them if the grass has been stressed (like in a drought or after a cold spell) and is producing a toxin that causes the mare to not produce milk, have a thick amniotic sack (the foal won't break out of it) and can cause them to be late, or just not have quite a normal pregnancy. All of my goats are on fescue/bermuda mix grass (its what grows around here so I don't have a choice) but I have never had a problem with them not making milk or having sacks that are too thick. Some of them do go late, but I've had some go on time and some go early. Mostly my Saanens like to be late  . If you suspect fescue toxicity you can pull them off of the fescue and feed them non fescue hay at least a month or so pre-kidding. With horses you can get a paste from the vet (cant remember what it is) and give it to the mare about two weeks before she is due to help her come into her milk.

Glad she is finally uddering up for you


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Let us know how it goes. I'm getting anxious here, too, waiting on an overdue goat...unless she tricked us and isn't really pregnant! ARG! lol.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

Ho, my personal theory (if she is pregnant) is that she isn't bagging or showing signs because do the weather. I'm from to the Uk, and I'm just assuming that you've had bad weather this year, was there bad weather when she was on her dates with Mr.Buck? We've ha triplets all over the country this year because the weather was really good when they were bread so their hormones are crazier.. Just my theory? I have a little lady Who's due anytime now really, her first time and mine, I'm ngl ping it's not triplets xD


----------



## IndiaJoy (Mar 10, 2014)

IvyMayPygmyGoats said:


> Ho, my personal theory (if she is pregnant) is that she isn't bagging or showing signs because do the weather. I'm from to the Uk, and I'm just assuming that you've had bad weather this year, was there bad weather when she was on her dates with Mr.Buck? We've ha triplets all over the country this year because the weather was really good when they were bread so their hormones are crazier.. Just my theory? I have a little lady Who's due anytime now really, her first time and mine, I'm ngl ping it's not triplets xD


I'm not sure I understand your meaning.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

I tried to post this earlier but it wouldnt let me lol.

Its not the fescue itself, its an endophyte, a fungus that can grow on it. But, not all fescue has it on it. All fescue seed that you buy at the store for pasture grass is endophyte free. Pastures that are maintained and reseeded do not have it, and certain areas of the country seem more susceptible to it, but it is always a risk with fescue. It affects all grazing animals. http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/fescue.html


----------



## IndiaJoy (Mar 10, 2014)

Day 155 and still looking far from kidding. So tired of waiting.


----------



## IndiaJoy (Mar 10, 2014)

Melody is walking kind of stiffly. Sort of with her legs apart. Does this mean anything?
It seems her sides have sunken some more and her tailhead is pretty soft.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like she may kid.


----------



## IndiaJoy (Mar 10, 2014)

Rats!!! And Yeah!!!! I have to work today, so once again, I'm going to miss it. But right now, I really just want the baby and the milk, even if I don't see the birth.


----------



## IndiaJoy (Mar 10, 2014)

No babies yet. Looks like she's just playing with me.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

She'd better kid soon!!! ;-)

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## IndiaJoy (Mar 10, 2014)

This morning when I went out to feed her, Melody was acting very nervous. She's usually a pretty calm goat. She also had a far away look in her eyes and would just stare straight ahead without seeming to focus on anything. 
Her udder hasn't changed a lot, but she did grow some tissue over night.


----------



## fibromom (Mar 31, 2013)

*Did she deliver?*

:shrug:So, what's happening? Did she deliver yet?
This is Ma'am. (Sorry the pic is huge. Is there a way to make it smaller on here? Also, I'll try using a smaller pixil setting on my camera for further photos here.)
We clipped and shaved the birthing area. She's due anywhere from last Friday to May 2 or thereabouts!


----------

